# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پزشکی >  داروسازی سخته یا آسون ؟

## 3amira

سلام به همه ..امیدوارم خوب باشید و با قدرت تو مسیر اهدافتون پیش روی کنید 
دوستان من علاقه زیادی به رشته داروسازی دارم اما اونقدر در مورد سختی این رشته از گوشه و کنار شنیدم که پاک گیج و دو دل شدم
خواهشا اگه کسی اطلاعی از این رشته داره یا داروسازی میخونه جواب منو بده.....واقعا این رشته در حد فاجعه سخته؟؟؟:yahoo (21):

----------


## MAHSA

کدوم رشته اسونه که دارو اسون باشه 
همه رشته ها سختیهای خودشونو دارن

----------


## Dynamic

شیمی محساباتیش زیده. یعنی تلفیق شیمی با ریاضی.

----------


## MAHSA

> شیمی محساباتیش زیده. یعنی تلفیق شیمی با ریاضی.


زیده :Yahoo (117):  زیاده قشنگتره ها :yahoo (94):

----------


## Dynamic

> زیده زیاده قشنگتره ها :yahoo (94):


ملللللللللللللللللللللللل  للللللللللللا لغتیییییییییییییییییییییی  یییییییی :Yahoo (20): 
درس و زندگی نداری تو برو شام بپز بابا عح عح
داروسازی سخته  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MAHSA

> ملللللللللللللللللللللللل  للللللللللللا لغتیییییییییییییییییییییی  یییییییی
> درس و زندگی نداری تو برو شام بپز بابا عح عح
> داروسازی سخته


چقد درس بوخونم خسته شدم  :Yahoo (50): 
همه رشته ها سختیای خودشونو دارن

----------


## SNIPER

کلا یه مثل معروف هست که میگه در رشته های علوم پزشکی  درس رو داروسازی میخونه پول رو دندون درمیاره و پز رو پزشکی میده  
داروسازی سخت هست ولی کسی که تونسته کنکور رو پشت سر بزاره ( با قبولی در دارو ) یعنی این سختی تاثیری بهش نداره.
به قول سعدی : بت را ز طوفان چه باک  !

----------


## Tinker Bell

اگه به شیمی علاقه داری دارو گزینه خیلی مناسبیه...مخصوصا شیمی آلی! توش فراوونه  :Yahoo (4): 
سختیش هم اگه میخوای دکی شی باید سختی بکشی دیگه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saeid_NRT

دوستان از الان به اين چيزا فکر نکنيد. بيخودي ذهنتونو مشغول نکنيد. فقط رو اين موضو تمرکز کنين که چجوري بيشترين درصد ممکن رو بدست بياريد.
بعد کنکور که ايشاالا رتبه يک کشور شديد اين بحثا رو بکنيد که کدوم رشته بريد کدوم دانشگاه بخونيد. الان انرژيتونو واسه اين مسائل تلف نکنيد
بعدشم عرض کنم خدمتون که اينجور تاپيکا رو بررسي کردم شما هم بريد بررسي کنيد. تو هيچ کدوم از اين تاپيکا به جوابي نميرسيد. شما هر رشته اي رو سوال کنيد يه سري کاربران ميان ماگن سخته يا آسونه. گاها اين اظهار نظرا از روي اطلاع است ولي اغلب از بي اطلاعي و شايد جوزدگي هستش.
مثلا شما بپرس کتابداري رشته سختيه؟ اغلب فک ميکنيد خيلي آسونه ولي بايد بگم خير هم اتاقي من کتابداري ميخوند شبا ما ميخوابيديم ولي ايشون مجبور بود بشينه کتابايي که بهش دادنو بخونه يا "ترجمه" کنه.بيشتر کارايي که ازشون ميکشيدن بيگاري بود!
از ما گفتن از شما نشنيدن :Yahoo (76): 
موفق باشيد.

----------


## saeid_NRT

> اگه به شیمی علاقه داری دارو گزینه خیلی مناسبیه...مخصوصا شیمی آلی! توش فراوونه 
> سختیش هم اگه میخوای دکی شی باید سختی بکشی دیگه


خير اينگونه فکر نکنيد که هر کسي شيميش خوبه دارو گزينه مناسبيه. اونقدي که فک ميکنيد به شيمي ربط نداره بيشتر روي بيوشيمي کار ميکن ولي کمي هم شيمي آلي و تجزيه دستگاهي و طيف سنجي. 
هر سه رشته دارو و دندون و پزشکي بيوشيمي پاس ميکنن ولي کيفيت تدريس براشون احتمالا متفاوته.
در توصيف بيوشيمي همين بس که بنده که يه اطلاعاتي از شيمي آلي دارم اين ترم سه واحد مباني بيوشيمي پاس کردم و بالاترين نمره کلاس يعني ١١.۵ گرفتم!

----------


## MAHSA

> دوستان از الان به اين چيزا فکر نکنيد. بيخودي ذهنتونو مشغول نکنيد. فقط رو اين موضو تمرکز کنين که چجوري بيشترين درصد ممکن رو بدست بياريد.
> بعد کنکور که ايشاالا رتبه يک کشور شديد اين بحثا رو بکنيد که کدوم رشته بريد کدوم دانشگاه بخونيد. الان انرژيتونو واسه اين مسائل تلف نکنيد
> بعدشم عرض کنم خدمتون که اينجور تاپيکا رو بررسي کردم شما هم بريد بررسي کنيد. تو هيچ کدوم از اين تاپيکا به جوابي نميرسيد. شما هر رشته اي رو سوال کنيد يه سري کاربران ميان ماگن سخته يا آسونه. گاها اين اظهار نظرا از روي اطلاع است ولي اغلب از بي اطلاعي و شايد جوزدگي هستش.
> مثلا شما بپرس کتابداري رشته سختيه؟ اغلب فک ميکنيد خيلي آسونه ولي بايد بگم خير هم اتاقي من کتابداري ميخوند شبا ما ميخوابيديم ولي ايشون مجبور بود بشينه کتابايي که بهش دادنو بخونه يا "ترجمه" کنه.بيشتر کارايي که ازشون ميکشيدن بيگاري بود!
> از ما گفتن از شما نشنيدن
> موفق باشيد.


ماگن یا میگن؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> ماگن یا میگن؟؟؟؟


يه سري افرادم هستن که ذهنشون نه درگير رشته س نه دانشگاه و نه درصد و اين داستانا. اين طيف از افراد فکرشون پيش غلط املايي ماست :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mohaqd

> سلام به همه ..امیدوارم خوب باشید و با قدرت تو مسیر اهدافتون پیش روی کنید 
> دوستان من علاقه زیادی به رشته داروسازی دارم اما اونقدر در مورد سختی این رشته از گوشه و کنار شنیدم که پاک گیج و دو دل شدم
> خواهشا اگه کسی اطلاعی از این رشته داره یا داروسازی میخونه جواب منو بده.....واقعا این رشته در حد فاجعه سخته؟؟؟:yahoo (21):


سلام. خسته نباشید. داروسازی در بین سه رشته پزشکی، دندانپزشکی و داروسازی ساده تره. هر رشته ای سختیه خودش رو داره. اگه رشته ای رو دوست داری باید با قدرت به سمتش بری. آینده ی خوب در گرو زحمتته. 
موفق باشید:yahoo (1):

----------


## MAHSA

> يه سري افرادم هستن که ذهنشون نه درگير رشته س نه دانشگاه و نه درصد و اين داستانا. اين طيف از افراد فکرشون پيش غلط املايي ماست


این سری افراد کلن از 7 کشور ازادن 
کلن خنثی و بلاتکلیفن :yahoo (21):

----------


## Lara27

دارو  :Yahoo (1): 
من از علاقم دست نمیکشم

----------


## simin11

داروسازی سخته ولی قبولیش سخت تره!!!
البته درساش بیشتر از سخت بودن خسته کنندس.

----------


## Black Swan

استاد ما میگفت 
ورق که میزنی ... هر یه صفحش عین فصل 8 زیست پیشه ... همش اونطوری چرخه و ایناس  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> استاد ما میگفت 
> ورق که میزنی ... هر یه صفحش عین فصل 8 زیست پیشه ... همش اونطوری چرخه و ایناس


اما خب تو دانشگاه که نباید کنکوری خوند درسا رو!
از قید هم سوال نمیدن!

----------


## Black Swan

> اما خب تو دانشگاه که نباید کنکوری خوند درسا رو!
> از قید هم سوال نمیدن!


نمیدونم چجوریه .. تجربه ای ندارم ، اما فکر نمیکنم خوندن یه رشته تاپ تو دانشگاه مثل دبیرستان باشه ، شنیده بودم پزشکی خوندن مث اینه که 7سال بخوای کنکور بدی...

بعدم اینکه .. یهو میبینی یکی کلا نه از اون چرخه ها خوشش میاد نه سر در میاره ....

بستگی داره ...

----------


## Lara27

من عشق شیمی و ریاضی ام 
درسته چیز خاصی نشدم توشون ولی این دوتا درسو خیلی دوس دارم 
واس همینم عاشق دارو ام .

----------


## milad 22

قرار باشه به خاطر سختی علاقه خودتو بذاری کنار از همین الان میگم . درس نخون شوهر کن !! والا. 
یادت باشه با وجود علاقه سختی هرچقدر هم باشه قابل تحمل میشه به خاطر علایقت همه سختی ها رو میتونی زیر پا بذاری . 


خوب دیگه خسته شدم از منبر میام پایین  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Black Swan

> درس نخون* شوهر کن*


پزشکی خوندن راحت تره :/

----------


## eli94

پسرخالم دانشجو پزشکیه..میگه هیچ چیز به اندازه کنکور سخت نیست...میگه این سدو رد دادی خیالت جمع میشه... ایندت مشخصه دیگه اضطراب نداری... چون میدونی به هرحال دکتری..حالا سختو اسونش ولی ایندت تضمین شدست...

----------


## milad 22

> پزشکی خوندن راحت تره :/


حالا تو خرده نگیر بحث جدی کردما مثلا .  :Yahoo (79): 
در ضمن خیلیم دلت بخواد . اینجا دخترا یه جوری راجب شوهر کردن و پسرا حرف میزنن انگار این دخترایی که صبح تا شب تو پارک دست تو دست پسرا میبینم از عطارد اومدن

----------


## Black Swan

> حالا تو خرده نگیر بحث جدی کردما مثلا . 
> در ضمن خیلیم دلت بخواد . اینجا دخترا یه جوری راجب شوهر کردن و پسرا حرف میزنن انگار این دخترایی که صبح تا شب تو پارک دست تو دست پسرا میبینم از عطارد اومدن


اونا فوبیای ترشیدگی دارن  :Yahoo (1):  و در ضمن مال مریخن نه عطارد  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Brave

Up

----------


## alirezafirouzi1

سلام داروسازی عشقه عشق حتی اگه سخت هم باشه من قبول بشم رفتم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amin6

> سلام داروسازی عشقه عشق حتی اگه سخت هم باشه من قبول بشم رفتم


میگن درامدش در حد فیزیو
یعنی خیلی زیاد نیست (مثه پزشکی و دندان)
همینطوره؟
شما درامدش اطلاعی داری؟
مثلا واسه یکی که بره تو یه داروخانه کار کنه به عنوان دکتر داروساز

----------


## leonardo0011

الان اول کار ماهی 2700 میدن! البته بعد چندین سال کار و تلاش به ماهی 4.5 هم میرسه. داروسازی فقط در صورتی درامد اعجوبه ای داره که خودت داروخونه بزنی که البته اونم بدون درس و با داشتن سرمایه امکان پذیره

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  اغا شما دارو سازی قبول شید نرید دانشگاه فقط بگید ما قبول شدیم 
شاید 1 % یکی حاضر نباشه بره دارو بخونه
هی دل غاافل دانشگاه ازاد تا چن  هزار میگیره دارو ؟

----------


## INFERNAL

توی این رشته ها یه درسی هست به اسم بیوشیمی که این ترکیب زیست و شیمیه و به شدت وحشتناکه....ما دو ترم اینو داشتیم و پوستمون کنده شد تا پاسش کنیم...حالا دارو سازی این واحد درسی رو خیلی بیشتر و سنگین تر داره
به جز این بقیه ش خوبه

----------


## alirezafirouzi1

آقا من عاشقشم کاری به در آمدش ندارم فقط دوست دارم قبول بشم

----------


## alirezafirouzi1

خوشبحالت که قبول شدی

----------


## M..kh

> آقا من عاشقشم کاری به در آمدش ندارم فقط دوست دارم قبول بشم


chejooori pool dar miyari???? :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## alirezafirouzi1

به خدا حاضرم حقوقش 3 تومن باشه ولی قبول بشم

----------


## saeid_NRT

فقط بچه های خود داروسازی ادعا میکنن که درساشون سخته :Yahoo (4):  البته انکار هم نمیکنم. سخت هس ولی نه اونقدری که خودشون میگن! از طرفی سخت گیری اساتید هم نسبت به رشته ها متفاوته. و کمترین سخت گیری تو رشته داروسازی هست.

----------


## Reza.k

> فقط بچه های خود داروسازی ادعا میکنن که درساشون سخته البته انکار هم نمیکنم. سخت هس ولی نه اونقدری که خودشون میگن! از طرفی سخت گیری اساتید هم نسبت به رشته ها متفاوته. و کمترین سخت گیری تو رشته داروسازی هست.


سلام
 داروسازی که خ آسونه....هر کی گفته سخته جاهل به این علمه :Yahoo (4): 
(اشکهایش را به آرامی پاک میکند)

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام به همه ..امیدوارم خوب باشید و با قدرت تو مسیر اهدافتون پیش روی کنید 
> دوستان من علاقه زیادی به رشته داروسازی دارم اما اونقدر در مورد سختی این رشته از گوشه و کنار شنیدم که پاک گیج و دو دل شدم
> خواهشا اگه کسی اطلاعی از این رشته داره یا داروسازی میخونه جواب منو بده.....واقعا این رشته در حد فاجعه سخته؟؟؟:yahoo (21):


رشته ایه که ماهیت و بطن درساش سخته ولی اگر مرور فراوون داشته باشی شیرینه

----------


## Janvaljan

> رشته ایه که ماهیت و بطن درساش سخته ولی اگر مرور فراوون داشته باشی شیرینه


بازارکارش ۵  ۶ سال دیگه چطوره ؟؟

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## amir 1378

واسه من سختی اسونی درساش مهم نیس من با سختی هاش هم میسازم ... ادم بسازی هستم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
جدا از شوخی هر رشته سختی خودشو داره حالا چه داروسازی باشه چه رشته های دیگه .... به نظر من کسی که کنکور رو خوب داده سختی های بعدش راحت میشه واسش ( سال بعد همین موقع دهنم سرویس میشه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): ) انشالله امسال داروسازی قبول میشم  سختی هام تموم میشه 
Pharmacy :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## alireza101

یه طوری میگید داروسازی سخته انگار پزشکی خیلی آسونه

----------


## dorsa20

> بازارکارش ۵  ۶ سال دیگه چطوره ؟؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


بیشتر رقابتیه دیگه
اگر بتونی تو رقابت اعتماد مردمو جلب کنی مشتری داروخانت زیاد میشه و برد با توعه کلا بستگی ب تلاش خودت داره
این نکته فقط در مورد دارو نیست پزشکی و دندونم همینطور
کارت که خوب باشه مراجعات زیاد میشن

----------


## Lara27

> بیشتر رقابتیه دیگه
> اگر بتونی تو رقابت اعتماد مردمو جلب کنی مشتری داروخانت زیاد میشه و برد با توعه کلا بستگی ب تلاش خودت داره
> این نکته فقط در مورد دارو نیست پزشکی و دندونم همینطور
> کارت که خوب باشه مراجعات زیاد میشن


کسی که سرمایه نداشته باشه و بخواد بره داروخانه دیگران کار کنه بازارش چطوره؟
اصلا کار پیدا میشه؟

----------


## INFERNAL

> واسه من سختی اسونی درساش مهم نیس من با سختی هاش هم میسازم ... ادم بسازی هستم 
> جدا از شوخی هر رشته سختی خودشو داره حالا چه داروسازی باشه چه رشته های دیگه .... به نظر من کسی که کنکور رو خوب داده سختی های بعدش راحت میشه واسش ( سال بعد همین موقع دهنم سرویس میشه) انشالله امسال داروسازی قبول میشم  سختی هام تموم میشه 
> Pharmacy


از من بشو... بعدش راحت نمیشه...  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amir 1378

> از من بشو... بعدش راحت نمیشه...


 میدونم سختی داره ولی استرس کنکور رو نداره خوبه

----------


## INFERNAL

> میدونم سختی داره ولی استرس کنکور رو نداره خوبه


ماشالا زندگیمون توی هر مرحله یه نوع سختی ای داره...ولی آره حاله یه پشت کنکوری ای که اگه قبول نشه سربازه رو درک میکنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aliafsh98

من به عنوان دانشجوی دارو سازی بهتون میگم حاضرم 120 هزار بار برگردم دوران کنکور
کلن بهتون بگم کنکور اسون ترین بخش زندگی تونه

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> من به عنوان دانشجوی دارو سازی بهتون میگم حاضرم 120 هزار بار برگردم دوران کنکور
> کلن بهتون بگم کنکور اسون ترین بخش زندگی تونه


اگه قبل ۹۴ کنکور دادین بله اون زمانا رقابت خیلی کمتر بود

----------


## Evill96

خدمت تون عرض کنم که رشته ی به شدت سختیه ... دروس پزشکی شاید حجم شون زیاد باشه و قابل درک هستن ... راجع به دندون هم عرضی ندارم که بیشتر هنره تا علم ... ولی دارو هم حجیمه و هم به شدت مفهومی با اینکه میگن فقط باید بلد چن صد تا دارو حفظ کنی ولی در واقع این طوری نیست ...

----------


## divarsabz

تو هر چیزی بخوای بهترین باشی باید سخت بکشی....

----------


## divarsabz

> من به عنوان دانشجوی دارو سازی بهتون میگم حاضرم 120 هزار بار برگردم دوران کنکور
> کلن بهتون بگم کنکور اسون ترین بخش زندگی تونه


امتحان علوم پایه هم سخته

----------


## reza2018

> من به عنوان دانشجوی دارو سازی بهتون میگم حاضرم 120 هزار بار برگردم دوران کنکور
> کلن بهتون بگم کنکور اسون ترین بخش زندگی تونه



سلام.درس هایی که میخونید چقدر مربوط  به شیمی هست.؟

----------


## B_m10m_O

> امتحان علوم پایه هم سخته


علوم پایه نداریم ... خوشبختانه !
فقط یه ازمون بعد از 180 واحدداریم مربوط به دروس تخصصی !

----------


## hyun jung

> علوم پایه نداریم ... خوشبختانه !
> فقط یه ازمون بعد از 180 واحدداریم مربوط به دروس تخصصی !


درسته علوم پایه نداریم ولی خب فکر میکنم اگر بود بهتر بود. چون به دلیل برداشته شدن علوم پایه تا حدودی دروس رو جلو انداختن تو برنامه ی ترم ها و هم اینکه طبیعتا امتحانی که از دروس تخصصی گرفته میشه سخت تر میشه.

----------


## divarsabz

> خير اينگونه فکر نکنيد که هر کسي شيميش خوبه دارو گزينه مناسبيه. اونقدي که فک ميکنيد به شيمي ربط نداره بيشتر روي بيوشيمي کار ميکن ولي کمي هم شيمي آلي و تجزيه دستگاهي و طيف سنجي. 
> هر سه رشته دارو و دندون و پزشکي بيوشيمي پاس ميکنن ولي کيفيت تدريس براشون احتمالا متفاوته.
> در توصيف بيوشيمي همين بس که بنده که يه اطلاعاتي از شيمي آلي دارم اين ترم سه واحد مباني بيوشيمي پاس کردم و بالاترين نمره کلاس يعني ١١.۵ گرفتم!


سلام
میشه یکم از درسایی که خوندین بگین وحتی اگه ممکنه از نمره هاتون :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68): 
امتحان علوم پایه؟
یادمه یکی از دوستام میگفت اگه مرورت زیاد باشه زیاد هم سخت  سخت نیس درسته؟
مرسی

----------


## Remistry

> سلام
>  داروسازی که خ آسونه....هر کی گفته سخته جاهل به این علمه
> (اشکهایش را به آرامی پاک میکند)


اصلا هرچی این آقاهه بگه :Yahoo (4): 
ولی واقعا دارو ((هم)) سخته

----------


## amir22

داروسازی چند ترمه و امکانش هست تو 4 سال تموم کرد
 با تطبیق دروس عمومی و سقف  تعدادواحد در هر ترم و ترم تابستانی منظورمه

----------


## hyun jung

> داروسازی چند ترمه و امکانش هست تو 4 سال تموم کرد
>  با تطبیق دروس عمومی و سقف  تعدادواحد در هر ترم و ترم تابستانی منظورمه


11 ترم. البته اگر واسه هر ترم 20 واحد برداشته بشه و پاس هم بشه! ( ترم آخر کمتره تعداد واحد)
البته امتحان 180 واحدی رو هم باید قبول شد واسه ادامه
معمولا به این دلیل که کارآموزی هر ورودی تایم مشخصی داره و زودتر از تایمش نمیتونین بردارین و همچنین ارائه نشدن دروس اختصاصی توسط همه ی دانشکده های داروسازی واسه ترم تابستان، امکان زودتر تموم شدنش نیست تا جایی که من میدونم

----------


## divarsabz

> علوم پایه نداریم ... خوشبختانه !
> فقط یه ازمون بعد از 180 واحدداریم مربوط به دروس تخصصی !


سلام
شما در مورد داروسازی تعهدی اطلاعاتی دارین ؟
شرایطش چیه؟؟؟
ارزشش رو داره؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## B_m10m_O

> سلام
> شما در مورد داروسازی تعهدی اطلاعاتی دارین ؟
> شرایطش چیه؟؟؟
> ارزشش رو داره؟؟؟؟؟؟


سلام  :Yahoo (1): 
مثل پزشکی و دندان تعهدیه دیگه ... با همون شرایط ... یعنی تحصیل رایگان ولی سه برابر مدت زمان تحصیل تعهد کار توی مناطق محروم اون استانی که توش درس خوندین (طبیعتا استان خودتون)  و تا نصف زمان تعهد تمام نشه هم نمی تونین برای تخصص ادامه تحصیل بدین ... اگه طول مدت تحصیل رو 5.5 سال در نظر بگیریم یعنی تا 16.5 سال برای وزارت بهداشت کار می کنین و تا 8 سال بعد از تعهد هم نمی تونین برای تخصص اقدام کنین ... :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50): 
از نظر ارزش انتخاب هم به نظر من در کل "تعهدی" باید اخرین انتخابتون باشه (اگر شرایط مالی پردیس رو ندارین)

----------


## divarsabz

> سلام 
> مثل پزشکی و دندان تعهدیه دیگه ... با همون شرایط ... یعنی تحصیل رایگان ولی سه برابر مدت زمان تحصیل تعهد کار توی مناطق محروم اون استانی که توش درس خوندین (طبیعتا استان خودتون)  و تا نصف زمان تعهد تمام نشه هم نمی تونین برای تخصص ادامه تحصیل بدین ... اگه طول مدت تحصیل رو 5.5 سال در نظر بگیریم یعنی تا 16.5 سال برای وزارت بهداشت کار می کنین و تا 8 سال بعد از تعهد هم نمی تونین برای تخصص اقدام کنین ...
> از نظر ارزش انتخاب هم به نظر من در کل "تعهدی" باید اخرین انتخابتون باشه (اگر شرایط مالی پردیس رو ندارین)


مرسی
تو اون دوران حقوق میدن؟

----------


## B_m10m_O

> مرسی
> تو اون دوران حقوق میدن؟


خب آره دیگه  :Yahoo (1):  قرار نیست که 16 سال بیگاری ازتون بکشن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mehdi.jj

> سلام به همه ..امیدوارم خوب باشید و با قدرت تو مسیر اهدافتون پیش روی کنید 
> دوستان من علاقه زیادی به رشته داروسازی دارم اما اونقدر در مورد سختی این رشته از گوشه و کنار شنیدم که پاک گیج و دو دل شدم
> خواهشا اگه کسی اطلاعی از این رشته داره یا داروسازی میخونه جواب منو بده.....واقعا این رشته در حد فاجعه سخته؟؟؟:yahoo (21):


اونقدرا كه ميگن سخت نيست پسر دايي خودم داره ميخونه شبه امتحاني هم هست فقط

----------


## divarsabz

> خب آره دیگه  قرار نیست که 16 سال بیگاری ازتون بکشن


چند؟

----------


## divarsabz

مصاحبه هم داره؟

----------


## hyun jung

> اونقدرا كه ميگن سخت نيست پسر دايي خودم داره ميخونه شبه امتحاني هم هست فقط


ترم چند هستن ایشون؟

----------


## B_m10m_O

> چند؟


چند و چونش که مشخص نیست ولی یه حقوقی میدن دیگه ... احتمالا یه مبلغ مناسب به ازای ساعت کار ... فعلا که نمیشه با قاطعیت نظر داد تا اینکه دور اول تعهدی ها برن سرکار، اون موقع میشه فهمید.
/ مصاحبه هم نیاز نداره و تعهد محضری میدین/

----------


## divarsabz

> چند و چونش که مشخص نیست ولی یه حقوقی میدن دیگه ... احتمالا یه مبلغ مناسب به ازای ساعت کار ... فعلا که نمیشه با قاطعیت نظر داد تا اینکه دور اول تعهدی ها برن سرکار، اون موقع میشه فهمید.
> / مصاحبه هم نیاز نداره و تعهد محضری میدین/


یک دنیا تشکر

----------


## dorsa20

> کسی که سرمایه نداشته باشه و بخواد بره داروخانه دیگران کار کنه بازارش چطوره؟
> اصلا کار پیدا میشه؟


اره بابا دکتر خوبی باشی داروخانه ها رو هوا میزننتت
خوبه بازارش نگران نباش

----------


## HellishBoy

> ملللللللللللللللللللللللل  للللللللللللا لغتیییییییییییییییییییییی  یییییییی
> درس و زندگی نداری تو برو شام بپز بابا عح عح
> داروسازی سخته



ملا لغتی نادرسته دوست عزیز !!! ملا نقطی درسته برادر من !!! 

*ملا نقطی* 



          								             (مُ لْ لا نُ قَ) (ص نسب .) کنایه از: 1 - کسی که زیاد به سنت  های کهن ادبی پای بند باشد. 2 - کسی که به املای دقیق و تحت اللفظی واژه ها  بیشتر توجه می کند تا معنای آن ها.

این وازه تکراری است. در اینجا  با این تفاوت که بین «ملا» و «نقطی» یک فاصله اضافی وجود دارد. و از آنجایی  که «ملانقطی» یک کلمه است، این فاصله غلط است.

----------


## Dmz.official

> ملا لغتی نادرسته دوست عزیز !!! ملا نقطی درسته برادر من !!! 
> 
> *ملا نقطی*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


داداش بیخیال پست مال سال 93 بوده  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20): 
ولی تشکر بابت این نکته

----------


## ali_rashidi

> من به عنوان دانشجوی دارو سازی بهتون میگم حاضرم 120 هزار بار برگردم دوران کنکور
> کلن بهتون بگم کنکور اسون ترین بخش زندگی تونه


یعنی واقعا اینقدر سخته؟
شما روزی چند ساعت میخونید؟

----------


## aliafsh98

> داروسازی چند ترمه و امکانش هست تو 4 سال تموم کرد
>  با تطبیق دروس عمومی و سقف  تعدادواحد در هر ترم و ترم تابستانی منظورمه


خیر چون آزمون 180 واحدی رو ک همزمان میدین 
بعدشم چون دروس عمومی نیست دیکه ترم تابستون در کار نی 
فکره اینکه میای دانشگاه همرم 20 میشی از سرت بیرون کن
برای پاس شدن باید جنگید :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
تازه اگه الف ام شی باید با موافقت اموزشش و چک کردن نداشتن تداخل کلاسی ورداری 24 واحد

----------


## aliafsh98

> اگه قبل ۹۴ کنکور دادین بله اون زمانا رقابت خیلی کمتر بود


96 کنکور دادم خوشگل پسر  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## naek

> ملا لغتی نادرسته دوست عزیز !!! ملا نقطی درسته برادر من !!! 
> 
> *ملا نقطی*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


واقعا؟؟؟نمیدونستم :Yahoo (17):

----------


## divarsabz

> خیر چون آزمون 180 واحدی رو ک همزمان میدین 
> بعدشم چون دروس عمومی نیست دیکه ترم تابستون در کار نی 
> فکره اینکه میای دانشگاه همرم 20 میشی از سرت بیرون کن
> برای پاس شدن باید جنگید
> تازه اگه الف ام شی باید با موافقت اموزشش و چک کردن نداشتن تداخل کلاسی ورداری 24 واحد


گفتین ترم تابستونی نیست؟؟
واینکه میگن بعد ترم ۴ خیلی سخته

----------


## hyun jung

> گفتین ترم تابستونی نیست؟؟
> واینکه میگن بعد ترم ۴ خیلی سخته


واسه تابستون دروس مشترک با پزشکی و دروس عمومی غیر از معارف ارائه میشه که اونم فقط محدود به دروس علوم پایه است و عملا کاربرد آنچنانی نداره و تا حدودی بیشتر به درد اونایی میخوره که واحد افتادن
دروس تخصصی هر چند سال یه بار توسط دانشکده داروسازی ارائه میشه
اینا در مورد دانشگاه ما صدق میکنه حالا دانشگاه های دیگه هم اینجوری هستن یا نه رو دقیق نمیدونم

----------


## divarsabz

> واسه تابستون دروس مشترک با پزشکی و دروس عمومی غیر از معارف ارائه میشه که اونم فقط محدود به دروس علوم پایه است و عملا کاربرد آنچنانی نداره و تا حدودی بیشتر به درد اونایی میخوره که واحد افتادن
> دروس تخصصی هر چند سال یه بار توسط دانشکده داروسازی ارائه میشه
> اینا در مورد دانشگاه ما صدق میکنه حالا دانشگاه های دیگه هم اینجوری هستن یا نه رو دقیق نمیدونم


چرا همه میگن ترم ۴ به بعد خیلی سخته
منو خیلی ترسوندن

----------


## B_m10m_O

دروس تخصصی رو هم میشه تابستون برداشت .. فقط باید با هماهنگی استاد و آموزش باشه و تعداد نسبتا قابل قبولی از دانشجوها خواهانش باشن .... مثلا امسال یه عده از همکلاسی ها امضا جمع کردن و با موافقت استاد و آموزش درس 3 واحدی آلی 1 رو برداشتن ... ترم بالایی ها هم درسای تخصصی دیگه ای رو برداشتن ....

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> سلام به همه ..امیدوارم خوب باشید و با قدرت تو مسیر اهدافتون پیش روی کنید 
> دوستان من علاقه زیادی به رشته داروسازی دارم اما اونقدر در مورد سختی این رشته از گوشه و کنار شنیدم که پاک گیج و دو دل شدم
> خواهشا اگه کسی اطلاعی از این رشته داره یا داروسازی میخونه جواب منو بده.....واقعا این رشته در حد فاجعه سخته؟؟؟:yahoo (21):


رشته ی بسیار خوبیه ، باید یه شیمیه توپ داشته باشی و حفظیاتتم عالی باشه !!!

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> اگه به شیمی علاقه داری دارو گزینه خیلی مناسبیه...مخصوصا شیمی آلی! توش فراوونه 
> سختیش هم اگه میخوای دکی شی باید سختی بکشی دیگه


کلاً دو تا شیمی آلی داره ، شیمی آلی خیلی درس ناز و قشنگیه 
همه واکنش ها رو با مکانیسم میخونی کیف می کنی 
آزمایشگاه آلی هم که عالیه ، ایزومری ها ، تولید آسپیرین و . . . 
اصن دنیاییه !!!! البته ما استاد آلی مون عالی بود

----------


## hyun jung

> کلاً دو تا شیمی آلی داره ، شیمی آلی خیلی درس ناز و قشنگیه 
> همه واکنش ها رو با مکانیسم میخونی کیف می کنی 
> آزمایشگاه آلی هم که عالیه ، ایزومری ها ، تولید آسپیرین و . . . 
> اصن دنیاییه !!!! البته ما استاد آلی مون عالی بود


سلام
هرچی شیمی آلی خوبه شیمی تجزیه اذیت میکنه

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> سلام. خسته نباشید. داروسازی در بین سه رشته پزشکی، دندانپزشکی و داروسازی ساده تره. هر رشته ای سختیه خودش رو داره. اگه رشته ای رو دوست داری باید با قدرت به سمتش بری. آینده ی خوب در گرو زحمتته. 
> موفق باشید:yahoo (1):


خیلی غذر میخوام ، دارو از دندون و پزشکی ساده تره ؟ 
پزشکی : 600 صفحه بافت جان کوئیرا رو واسه 4 واحد + 1 واحد عملی میخونن ، دارو : همین حجم رو برای 1/5 واحد 
پزشکی : 2 تا بیوشیمی 1 و 2 میخونن هرکدوم 2 واحد ، دارو : همین حجم رو تو یه ترم میخونه + بیوشیمی بالینی 2 واحد 
پزشکی : 2 واحد ژنتیک امری میخونن ، داروسازی : 2 واحد سلولی مولکولی مجید صادقی رو میخونن 
پزشکی : آناتومی تنه ، اندام ، سر و گردن داره              دارو : شیمی آلی ، شیمی تجزیه ، آنالیز 1 و 2 ، شیمی دارویی 1 و 2 و 3 می خونه 
پزشکی : کورس اطفال ، ارتوپدی و . .. داره                   دارو : فارماکولوژی 1 و 2 و 3 ، فارماسیوتیکس 1 و2 ، درمان 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 ، فارماکوگنوزی 1 و 2 ، گیاهان ، اقتصاد دارویی و . . . داره 
پزشکی فیزیو 1 و 2 و عملی داره                                  دارو : فیزیو 1 و 2 و عملی داره 
پزشکی : قارچ و انگل + عملی + ایمونو + عملی             دارو هم همینو داره 

دندون که اصلاً نگو : همه اینا رو نصفه و نیمه داره قارچ و انگل یه واحد ، فیزیو کلاً از 70 جلسه ی پزشکی و دارو ( 44 جلسه دارن ) 

در نهایت دارو سخت تره !!!!

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> داروسازی سخته ولی قبولیش سخت تره!!!
> البته درساش بیشتر از سخت بودن خسته کنندس.


تا ترم 4 اینجوریه ، ولی وقتی فارما بخونی دیگه خسته نمیشی ، می بری

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> استاد ما میگفت 
> ورق که میزنی ... هر یه صفحش عین فصل 8 زیست پیشه ... همش اونطوری چرخه و ایناس


بیوشیمی متابولیسم فقط اینجوریه !!!! بقیه ش اینجوری نیست 
تازه فصل 8 زیست پیش که واسه کنکور خوندم چرت و پرت بود ، وقتی بیو میخونی میفهمی چی به چیه !!! حال میکنی باهاش 
متابولیسم اسید آمینه ، کربوهیدرات ، لیپید و . . .

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> نمیدونم چجوریه .. تجربه ای ندارم ، اما فکر نمیکنم خوندن یه رشته تاپ تو دانشگاه مثل دبیرستان باشه ، شنیده بودم پزشکی خوندن مث اینه که 7سال بخوای کنکور بدی...
> 
> بعدم اینکه .. یهو میبینی یکی کلا نه از اون چرخه ها خوشش میاد نه سر در میاره ....
> 
> بستگی داره ...


نه !!!!! اصلا از این خبرا نیست !!!!
اتفاقاً اکثراً شب امتحان میخونیم ، اکثراً هم با نمره هایی نه چندان خوب پاس می کنیم !!!! حدود 14 تا 20

----------


## hyun jung

> نه !!!!! اصلا از این خبرا نیست !!!!
> اتفاقاً اکثراً شب امتحان میخونیم ، اکثراً هم با نمره هایی نه چندان خوب پاس می کنیم !!!! حدود 14 تا 20


البته بستگی به دانشگاهش استادش درسش و خود فرد هم داره. شب امتحانی خوندن همه ی دروس ریسک مشروط شدن داره

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> من عشق شیمی و ریاضی ام 
> درسته چیز خاصی نشدم توشون ولی این دوتا درسو خیلی دوس دارم 
> واس همینم عاشق دارو ام .


درسته ما زیاد شیمی میخونیم ولی فقط شیمی نیست ( شاید نهایتاً 25 درصدش شیمی باشه ) : شیمی عمومی 1 و 2 ، آلی 1 و 2 ، تجزیه ، آنالیز 1 و 2 ، شیمی دارویی 1 و 2 و 3 
خیلیش زیسته ( 50 درصد ) : بافت ، تشریح ، ژنتیک ، قارچ و انگل ، باکتری ، ویروس ، ایمونو ، فیزیو و . . . 
ریاضی هم کلاً 3 واحد عمومی + ( 2 واحد واسه کسایی که ریاضی کنکور زیر 50 زدن به اسم ریاضی پیش ) 
فیزیکم کلاً 2 واحد فیزیک در داروسازی داره

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> پسرخالم دانشجو پزشکیه..میگه هیچ چیز به اندازه کنکور سخت نیست...میگه این سدو رد دادی خیالت جمع میشه... ایندت مشخصه دیگه اضطراب نداری... چون میدونی به هرحال دکتری..حالا سختو اسونش ولی ایندت تضمین شدست...


 وقتی به علوم پایه ، استاژری ، آزمون پره انترنی برسن کلاً به کنکور سلام و صلوات میفرستن !!!!

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> سلام داروسازی عشقه عشق حتی اگه سخت هم باشه من قبول بشم رفتم


اتفاقاً یه نفر هم نام و نام خانوادگی خود شما ، سال پایینی ماست ورودی 96 از شیراز

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> میگن درامدش در حد فیزیو
> یعنی خیلی زیاد نیست (مثه پزشکی و دندان)
> همینطوره؟
> شما درامدش اطلاعی داری؟
> مثلا واسه یکی که بره تو یه داروخانه کار کنه به عنوان دکتر داروساز


اصلاً اینجوری نیست !!!! اتفاقاً درامد خیلی خوبی داره !!!
بدی ش اینه که واسه گرفتن مجوز دارو خونه خیلی باید زحمت بکشی 
ولی بعد که گرفتی ، درامدت رویاییه !!!!

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> الان اول کار ماهی 2700 میدن! البته بعد چندین سال کار و تلاش به ماهی 4.5 هم میرسه. داروسازی فقط در صورتی درامد اعجوبه ای داره که خودت داروخونه بزنی که البته اونم بدون درس و با داشتن سرمایه امکان پذیره


با قسمت اول فرمایشتون موافقم و با قسمت دوم خیر 
هر دارو خانه نیاز به یک قائم مقام داره که لزوماً پزشک دارو ساز هست 
هر کسی بدون علم نمی تونه تو داروخونه فعالیت کنه ، بحث تداخل دارویی ، سمیت ، دز مورد توجه و . . . وجود داره که هر کسی نمی تونه !!!

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> اغا شما دارو سازی قبول شید نرید دانشگاه فقط بگید ما قبول شدیم 
> شاید 1 % یکی حاضر نباشه بره دارو بخونه
> هی دل غاافل دانشگاه ازاد تا چن  هزار میگیره دارو ؟


دارو روزانه تا 1800 منطقه 1 
دارو روزانه تا 2300 منطقه 2
دارو روزانه تا 1650 منطقه 3 
دارو تعهدی تا 5600 منطقه 1 
دارو تعهدی تا 7200 منطقه 2 
دارو تعهدی تا 5500 منطقه 3 
آزاد بر اساس تراز ( نمره کل ) در زیر گروه 2 تا تراز 9200

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> توی این رشته ها یه درسی هست به اسم بیوشیمی که این ترکیب زیست و شیمیه و به شدت وحشتناکه....ما دو ترم اینو داشتیم و پوستمون کنده شد تا پاسش کنیم...حالا دارو سازی این واحد درسی رو خیلی بیشتر و سنگین تر داره
> به جز این بقیه ش خوبه


بیو که خوبه داداش !!!! حتماً شما با متابولیسمش مشکل پیدا کردی !!!!!! 
اتفاقا بیو یکی از ساده ترین درسامونه !!!!!!!!

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> فقط بچه های خود داروسازی ادعا میکنن که درساشون سخته البته انکار هم نمیکنم. سخت هس ولی نه اونقدری که خودشون میگن! از طرفی سخت گیری اساتید هم نسبت به رشته ها متفاوته. و کمترین سخت گیری تو رشته داروسازی هست.


به خدا داری اشتباه می کنی ، نمیگم خیلی سخته 
ولی از دندون و پزشکی خیلی سنگین تره !!!

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> کسی که سرمایه نداشته باشه و بخواد بره داروخانه دیگران کار کنه بازارش چطوره؟
> اصلا کار پیدا میشه؟


رو هوا میگیرنت ،!!! ولی درامد خوبی بهت نمیدن 
شخصی میره امتیاز داروخونه میخره ، به عنوان مسئول فنی یه دارو سازی که اول راهه استخدام میکنه باهاش میلیاردی پول در میاره و به اون دارو ساز معادل کارمند حقوق میده

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> امتحان علوم پایه هم سخته


دارو علوم پایه نداره ( از ورودی مهر 94 به بعد ) به جاش آزمون جامع 180 واحدی داره ؟؟

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> درسته علوم پایه نداریم ولی خب فکر میکنم اگر بود بهتر بود. چون به دلیل برداشته شدن علوم پایه تا حدودی دروس رو جلو انداختن تو برنامه ی ترم ها و هم اینکه طبیعتا امتحانی که از دروس تخصصی گرفته میشه سخت تر میشه.


دوست عزیزم ، اتفاقا درس ها جلوتر بیفته بهتره ، شما فک کن اگه علوم پایه بود فارماکولوژی و فارماکوگنوزی و سیوتیکس و درمان رو تو یه ترم میخوندی 
الان بین 5 ترم علوم پایه تقسیم میشن 
میتونی در طول ترم برسونی و واسه آزمون جامع با مرور اوکی بشی 

بدی که داره اینه که من خودم ورودی 95 م ، یعنی دوره ی سوم آزمون جامع برای ما برگزار می شه 
نه سؤالی داری ، نه کتاب مناسبی 
در نتیجه باید بشینی رفرنس بخونی

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> داروسازی چند ترمه و امکانش هست تو 4 سال تموم کرد
>  با تطبیق دروس عمومی و سقف  تعدادواحد در هر ترم و ترم تابستانی منظورمه


آدم تو 6 سال تموم نمیکنه !!!
شما چجوری میخوای دو تا پایان نامه بدی ، 6 ساله هم تموم کنی ؟؟

----------


## hyun jung

> دوست عزیزم ، اتفاقا درس ها جلوتر بیفته بهتره ، شما فک کن اگه علوم پایه بود فارماکولوژی و فارماکوگنوزی و سیوتیکس و درمان رو تو یه ترم میخوندی 
> الان بین 5 ترم علوم پایه تقسیم میشن 
> میتونی در طول ترم برسونی و واسه آزمون جامع با مرور اوکی بشی 
> 
> بدی که داره اینه که من خودم ورودی 95 م ، یعنی دوره ی سوم آزمون جامع برای ما برگزار می شه 
> نه سؤالی داری ، نه کتاب مناسبی 
> در نتیجه باید بشینی رفرنس بخونی


موافقم ولی اون فشردگی که اتفاق میفته واسه ترم های اول اذیت میکنه. ما الان مقایسه میکنیم با دروس ارائه شده ی ورودی های قبلی، کار اونا خیلی راحت تر بوده. از طرف دیگه خودتون هم گفتین، برای امسال مایی که دوره های اولی هستیم که آزمون میدیم کار سخت تره. علوم پایه باز کتاب و نمونه سوال اینا داره

----------


## hyun jung

> آدم تو 6 سال تموم نمیکنه !!!
> شما چجوری میخوای دو تا پایان نامه بدی ، 6 ساله هم تموم کنی ؟؟


دو تا پایاین نامه؟؟؟!!!!
مطمئن هستین؟ یدونه است تا جایی که من میدونم

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> دو تا پایاین نامه؟؟؟!!!!
> مطمئن هستین؟ یدونه است تا جایی که من میدونم


حتی دانشگاه ما سه تا پایان نامه داره !!!

----------


## hyun jung

> حتی دانشگاه ما سه تا پایان نامه داره !!!


میدونم قراره پایان نامه 1 2 و 3 رو بگذرونیم ولی قرار نیست 3 تا پایان نامه بدیم که. جمعا 8 واحد عملیه که میگذرونیم تا بتونیم پایان نامه اصلی رو ارائه بدیم. اینجوری به من گفته شده واقیتش

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> موافقم ولی اون فشردگی که اتفاق میفته واسه ترم های اول اذیت میکنه. ما الان مقایسه میکنیم با دروس ارائه شده ی ورودی های قبلی، کار اونا خیلی راحت تر بوده. از طرف دیگه خودتون هم گفتین، برای امسال مایی که دوره های اولی هستیم که آزمون میدیم کار سخت تره. علوم پایه باز کتاب و نمونه سوال اینا داره


من منظورم اینه که قبلا علوم پایه امتحان میدادی که هیچ ربطی به داروسازی نداشت 
ولی الان ازمون جامع از مباحثیه که واسه داروسازی لازم و اجباره 
الان شما یه مکانیسم از شیمی آلی یادتونه ؟؟؟؟
ولی فارما رو اگه خونده باشین واو به واو رو باید بدونین حتی تو داروخونه و بعد از فارغ التحصیلی

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> سلام
> هرچی شیمی آلی خوبه شیمی تجزیه اذیت میکنه


آخ گفتی  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> البته بستگی به دانشگاهش استادش درسش و خود فرد هم داره. شب امتحانی خوندن همه ی دروس ریسک مشروط شدن داره


مگه میانترم نمیدین ؟ 
شب امتحانی شدن وابسته به میانترمه 
مثلا میانترم از 10 بشی 8 ، مینونی شب امتحانی بخونی ولی وقتی از 10 شدی 3 دیگه باید در طول ترم بخونیش دیگه

----------


## hyun jung

> مگه میانترم نمیدین ؟ 
> شب امتحانی شدن وابسته به میانترمه 
> مثلا میانترم از 10 بشی 8 ، مینونی شب امتحانی بخونی ولی وقتی از 10 شدی 3 دیگه باید در طول ترم بخونیش دیگه


ترم اول ندادیم اصلا
ترم دوم باز بهتر بود یه چند تایی دادیم ولی نه واسه همشون
میان ترم کار رو راحت میکنه درسته ولی باز بستگی داره به درسش و اینکه بشه برگزارش کرد
باز میرسیم به همون حرف من که در کل بستگی به شرایطش داره شب امتحانی خوندن
ما حتی داریم اساتیدی که هر جلسه می پرسن

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> ترم اول ندادیم اصلا
> ترم دوم باز بهتر بود یه چند تایی دادیم ولی نه واسه همشون
> میان ترم کار رو راحت میکنه درسته ولی باز بستگی داره به درسش و اینکه بشه برگزارش کرد
> باز میرسیم به همون حرف من که در کل بستگی به شرایطش داره شب امتحانی خوندن
> ما حتی داریم اساتیدی که هر جلسه می پرسن


من هم گفتم وابسته به شرایط 
ولی این که میپرسن رو فقط باید بگم ، یا خود خدا

----------


## divarsabz

> بیو که خوبه داداش !!!! حتماً شما با متابولیسمش مشکل پیدا کردی !!!!!! 
> اتفاقا بیو یکی از ساده ترین درسامونه !!!!!!!!


جدی؟

----------


## divarsabz

> حتی دانشگاه ما سه تا پایان نامه داره !!!


یعنی باید ۳تا پایان نامه ارائه بدیم

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> جدی؟


آره بیوشیمی خیلی خوبه !!!

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> یعنی باید ۳تا پایان نامه ارائه بدیم


برنامه ای که برای ما نوشتن این جوری بود حقیقتش

----------


## hyun jung

> برنامه ای که برای ما نوشتن این جوری بود حقیقتش


تو برنامه ی ترمی ما هم نوشته شده که واحد های پایان نامه 1 پایان نامه 2 و پایان نامه 3 رو باید بگذرونیم ولی تا جایی که من میدونم در نهایتش از یک پایان نامه قراره دفاع کنیم واسه فارغ التحصیلی

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> تو برنامه ی ترمی ما هم نوشته شده که واحد های پایان نامه 1 پایان نامه 2 و پایان نامه 3 رو باید بگذرونیم ولی تا جایی که من میدونم در نهایتش از یک پایان نامه قراره دفاع کنیم واسه فارغ التحصیلی


خداکنه !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lara27

> رو هوا میگیرنت ،!!! ولی درامد خوبی بهت نمیدن 
> شخصی میره امتیاز داروخونه میخره ، به عنوان مسئول فنی یه دارو سازی که اول راهه استخدام میکنه باهاش میلیاردی پول در میاره و به اون دارو ساز معادل کارمند حقوق میده


پس چرا میگی درامدش خوبه؟

----------


## ahmad-Sajadi

> پس چرا میگی درامدش خوبه؟


از نظر من وقتی با تاسیس دارو خونه ماهی 30 - 120 میلیون در بیاری ، درامد ماهیانه 5 میلیون کمه
در صورتی که خیلی از دوستان اومدن و گفتن با 3 میلیون و 4 میلیون هم مشکلی ندارن !!!!

----------


## Black Swan

> نه !!!!! اصلا از این خبرا نیست !!!!
> اتفاقاً اکثراً شب امتحان میخونیم ، اکثراً هم با نمره هایی نه چندان خوب پاس می کنیم !!!! حدود 14 تا 20


بله میدونم.

و هنوزم اعتقاد دوستای دور و برم اینه ک داروسازی واقعا ......

----------


## INFERNAL

> بیو که خوبه داداش !!!! حتماً شما با متابولیسمش مشکل پیدا کردی !!!!!! 
> اتفاقا بیو یکی از ساده ترین درسامونه !!!!!!!!


داداش استاد باید خوب باشه
من هم تدریس استاد سمنان رو دیدم :Yahoo (17): و هم استاد دانشگاه شاهد تهران
خیلی تفاوت ایجاد میکنه..جوری که بعد از یه سال هنوز حرفای تون استاد شاهد یادمه
به صورت کلی خیلیا از بیو مینالن :Yahoo (23):

----------


## divarsabz

> آدم تو 6 سال تموم نمیکنه !!!
> شما چجوری میخوای دو تا پایان نامه بدی ، 6 ساله هم تموم کنی ؟؟


اگه نتونه تموم کنه اتفاقی میفته؟
مثلا تو شش و نیم سال تموم کنه

----------


## divarsabz



----------


## divarsabz

> فایل پیوست 81742


اینا درسای دانشگاه تبریز هستن
ترم اول یکم زیاد نیست؟

----------


## hyun jung

> اینا درسای دانشگاه تبریز هستن
> ترم اول یکم زیاد نیست؟


اصلا
اتفاقا برنامه ی دانشگاه  تبریز خیلی هم خوبه

----------


## B_m10m_O

> اینا درسای دانشگاه تبریز هستن
> ترم اول یکم زیاد نیست؟


1- مطمئنین درسته؟؟؟؟ اخه تعداد واحداش با چیزی که ما داشتیم خیلی فرق داره ... مثلا آزمایشگاه ها 1 واحدی هستن و فیزیک هم عملی نداره  :Yahoo (21):  
2- اصلا زیاد نیست ... مورد داشتیم که توی ترم 4 مثلا فارماکولوژی ، فارماسیوتیکس، ریاضی ، گیاهان دارویی ، ویروس و انگل رو با هم داشتن  :Yahoo (4):   ما هم ترم 1 شیمی عمومی و اناتومی و بافت و بیوشیمی و بیولوژی رو با هم داشتیم ... کلا درسا سخته ....

----------


## hyun jung

> 1- مطمئنین درسته؟؟؟؟ اخه تعداد واحداش با چیزی که ما داشتیم خیلی فرق داره ... مثلا آزمایشگاه ها 1 واحدی هستن و فیزیک هم عملی نداره  
> 2- اصلا زیاد نیست ... مورد داشتیم که توی ترم 4 مثلا فارماکولوژی ، فارماسیوتیکس، ریاضی ، گیاهان دارویی ، ویروس و انگل رو با هم داشتن   ما هم ترم 1 شیمی عمومی و اناتومی و بافت و بیوشیمی و بیولوژی رو با هم داشتیم ... کلا درسا سخته ....


دانشگاه به دانشگاه کمی تفاوت وجود داره
مثلا تا همین چند سال پیش واسه آنالیز فقط یدونه بود. ولی الان شده ۲ تا. اونم دانشکده بنابه دلایلی این تصمیم رو گرفته
تو سایت دانشگاه هست
در رابطه با درس ها هم بله در سخت بودنشون که اصلا شکی نیست. ما ترم پیش در تنگنا بودیم ترم های بعد هم خواهیم بود

----------


## divarsabz

> 1- مطمئنین درسته؟؟؟؟ اخه تعداد واحداش با چیزی که ما داشتیم خیلی فرق داره ... مثلا آزمایشگاه ها 1 واحدی هستن و فیزیک هم عملی نداره  
> 2- اصلا زیاد نیست ... مورد داشتیم که توی ترم 4 مثلا فارماکولوژی ، فارماسیوتیکس، ریاضی ، گیاهان دارویی ، ویروس و انگل رو با هم داشتن   ما هم ترم 1 شیمی عمومی و اناتومی و بافت و بیوشیمی و بیولوژی رو با هم داشتیم ... کلا درسا سخته ....


شما دارو میخونین؟
کدوم دانشگاه؟؟؟

----------


## divarsabz

کسی از تبریز هست دارو بخونه؟

----------


## hyun jung

> کسی از تبریز هست دارو بخونه؟


فکر نکنم از اعضایی که الان فعال هستن کسی باشه
شاید از اعضای قدیمی انجمن کسی باشه ولی اکثرا فعالیت ندارن

----------


## B_m10m_O

> دانشگاه به دانشگاه کمی تفاوت وجود داره
> مثلا تا همین چند سال پیش واسه آنالیز فقط یدونه بود. ولی الان شده ۲ تا. اونم دانشکده بنابه دلایلی این تصمیم رو گرفته
> تو سایت دانشگاه هست
> در رابطه با درس ها هم بله در سخت بودنشون که اصلا شکی نیست. ما ترم پیش در تنگنا بودیم ترم های بعد هم خواهیم بود


آخه مگه میشه تعداد واحد ها با هم فرق کنن ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## B_m10m_O

> شما دارو میخونین؟
> کدوم دانشگاه؟؟؟


بله ... یه دانشگاهی دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  ولی تبریز نیستم ( پ.ن: اتفاقا تبریز هم تو کارنامه سبز قبول شدم. ولی ارزش نداشت یه مسیر دور رو 6 سال برم و بیام  :Yahoo (1):  )

----------


## hyun jung

> آخه مگه میشه تعداد واحد ها با هم فرق کنن ؟؟؟


بله چرا نشه
برای مثال. واسه دروس عمومی بیشتر ار اونایی که به طور معمول ارائه میشن درس وجود داره. هر دانشگاه بسته به استاد هایی که در اختیار داره از بین اونا انتخاب میکنه به خصوص در حوزه ی معارف. اختصاصی ها هم همین طور. همون طور که شما گفتین دانشکده ما و شما فیزیک عملی در برنامه ی ترمی‌خودش ارائه نمیده ولی تبریز ارائه میده و مثلا ما آنالیز ۱ و ۲ داریم. شما هم بررسی کنین میبینین که دروسی وجود داره که در برنامه ی ما نیست ولی شما دارین. از طرف دیگه ما تو برنامه ی ترمی‌ خودمون چند تا واحد اختیاری داریم تو ترم های آخر البته. در کل بسته به دانشگاه هم برنامه ی ترم ها و هم دروس متفاوت هستن
البته تفاوت در اون حدی نیست که صدمه ای به اطلاعات اساسی مورد نیاز بزنه

----------


## amir22

اگه کسی لیسانس شیمی داشته باشه بعدش داروسازی
بخونه، تطبیق واحد براش انجام میدن؟

----------


## hyun jung

> اگه کسی لیسانس شیمی داشته باشه بعدش داروسازی
> بخونه، تطبیق واحد براش انجام میدن؟


سلام
بستگی به دانشگاه و واحد هایی که گذروندین داره. گاهی اوقات فقط عمومی ها رو تطبیق میدن.

----------


## B_m10m_O

> بله چرا نشه
> برای مثال. واسه دروس عمومی بیشتر ار اونایی که به طور معمول ارائه میشن درس وجود داره. هر دانشگاه بسته به استاد هایی که در اختیار داره از بین اونا انتخاب میکنه به خصوص در حوزه ی معارف. اختصاصی ها هم همین طور. همون طور که شما گفتین دانشکده ما و شما فیزیک عملی در برنامه ی ترمی‌خودش ارائه نمیده ولی تبریز ارائه میده و مثلا ما آنالیز ۱ و ۲ داریم. شما هم بررسی کنین میبینین که دروسی وجود داره که در برنامه ی ما نیست ولی شما دارین. از طرف دیگه ما تو برنامه ی ترمی‌ خودمون چند تا واحد اختیاری داریم تو ترم های آخر البته. در کل بسته به دانشگاه هم برنامه ی ترم ها و هم دروس متفاوت هستن
> البته تفاوت در اون حدی نیست که صدمه ای به اطلاعات اساسی مورد نیاز بزنه


فکر نمی کنم اینطور باشه  :Yahoo (35): 
البته عمومی ها رو قبول دارم که اینطوره. مثلا برای مبانی نظری اسلام از بین (اندیشه 1، اندیشه 2 ، انسان در اسلام ، حقوق سیاسی اجتماعی در اسلام) به انتخاب دانشکده 2 تا درس انتخاب میشه (4 واحد)
ولی اختصاصی ها رو بعید می دونم  :Yahoo (35):   :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## hyun jung

> فکر نمی کنم اینطور باشه 
> البته عمومی ها رو قبول دارم که اینطوره. مثلا برای مبانی نظری اسلام از بین (اندیشه 1، اندیشه 2 ، انسان در اسلام ، حقوق سیاسی اجتماعی در اسلام) به انتخاب دانشکده 2 تا درس انتخاب میشه (4 واحد)
> ولی اختصاصی ها رو بعید می دونم


البته من یه مصوبه رو الان دیدم
گویا سال 95 برنامه ی آموزشی رو عوض کردن
درواقع دو برنامه ی آموزشی برای نظام قدیم و جدید داروسازی وجود داره
فکر میکنم بعد از اینکه علوم پایه حذف شد برنامه رو تغییر دادن. بعضی دروس حذف شدن یا تغییر واحد داشتن
نظام قدیم
نظام جدید
فکر میکنم سایت دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تبریز به روز رسانی نکرده برنامه ی ترمی رو

----------


## B_m10m_O

> البته من یه مصوبه رو الان دیدم
> گویا سال 95 برنامه ی آموزشی رو عوض کردن
> درواقع دو برنامه ی آموزشی برای نظام قدیم و جدید داروسازی وجود داره
> فکر میکنم بعد از اینکه علوم پایه حذف شد برنامه رو تغییر دادن. بعضی دروس حذف شدن یا تغییر واحد داشتن
> نظام قدیم
> نظام جدید
> فکر میکنم سایت دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تبریز به روز رسانی نکرده برنامه ی ترمی رو


اره ... احتمالا همینطوره ... به روز رسانی نکردن ... وگرنه یه ذره عجیب غریب می شد اگه واحدها در این حد فرق می کردن ...

----------

